# Can anyone interpret my numbers please?



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

OK these are my latest results - Blood work done April 8th after 5 weeks of taking NO MMI whatsoever,

TSH 2.01 (0.4 - 5.0) 
FT3 4.8 (2.6 - 5.7) 
FT4 15 (12-22)

TSH is dropping (January TSH was 3.4 but December TSH was 2.89)

FT 3 at normal to high end of range with FT4 at low end of range.

No Trab or TSI tests done - I currently have no Endo remember. The last one said I was cured and said I didnt need to see her any more. That was in February.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Serenia

Are you sure the Ft4 is Free T4 and not T4. T4 is usually higher in women. The Free T4 would give people on this site that are great at this. Someone should be with you soon. Just answering to put you to the top again. Sorry, I feel like Sgt. Schults, I know nothing, nothing.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know your story, so I don't really know what has been tested. Aside from that, do you have symptoms? What prompted the new tests? How do you feel?

If all your tests are trending, it may be either a temporary flair up, or you're going to need a medication increase. Considering it states you refuse RAI and reluctant for surgery, meds are pretty much your only option. Aside from that, don't dose 100% on your lab results, but include how you feel. If feel fine, then just keep an eye on the labs and maintain your med levels.


----------



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes the requisition paper said Free T3 and Free T4 exactly.

Based on these results as listed my doctor refused to prescribe me any hormone at all. He said these numbers were "perfect" And this was after 5 weeks of stopping the MMI and not taking anything at all. I actually think that my TSH is dropping because if I continue taking nothing, I will go graves again - since I am pretty sure I still have antibodies.

I have been putting on weight since last summer (2012). MY TSH came out of suppression in 2011 and has been climbing. But I began feeling HYPO last summer once my TSH got up to 2. I cant get any hormone medication since I already have perfect numbers, that are within range. And yes I know the range is too wide but this is Canada - those are the ranges the medical community uses.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I would not say perfect-

You say you are on MMI? If you have any left of refills you should hand onto them.

Your labs do not look horrible - because of that you should dose on how you feel and if your doctor is not supporting lab's and how you feel then you need to find another doctor.

There are natural fluxuations in lab results due to antibody activity.

No matter what medication you are on mid to 3/4 range is goal for FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

You will always have auto immune antibodies as long as you have a thyroid, so you always have Grave's disease, you just can become asymptomatic.

If your doc won't listen, you may have to find a new doctor. You're normal may be in the very top of the range with a lower TSH. 
I have a feeling that's where I fall and my normal may even be out of the normal ranges. I'll know more after my next blood test, but I feel pretty damn good and I'm 90% sure I'm still technically Hyper w/ Graves even after my second dose of RAI. 
That or the propanolol I'm on is AMAZING... lol


----------

